

Good or bad practice to send a user password in an email? - foobert

Toms.com just sent my original password in an email after signing up. This just seems a bit old-fashioned. Does this probably mean that their password security is sub-standard?
======
kashif_hn
Certainly

------
snihalani
Yes.

------
pmtarantino
Yes

